# Multiplikation und Addition



## DJmension (30. Jan 2008)

Hallo erstmal ,

ich steh vor einem mittelschwerem Problem.
Ich bin gerade dabei eine Tabelle in form eines Formulars zu erstellen, in diesem Formular sollen für ein Onlinespiel Warenerte die mann besitzt erechnet werden.

Beispiel :

streitaxt - warenwert 12000 Gold - hierfür soll die stückzahl eingegeben werden und ganz unten steht dann der gesammt wert ( sprich mann gibt 2 ein und unten soll dann 24000 stehen.
Ich habe das schon des öffteren gesehen, aber wie mann das zusammen setzt hab ich keinen blassen schimmer, Ich bin also echt ein absolutes Java greenhorn.
Ausehen soll das am ende so in etwa, damit sich mein Helfer ein Bild machen kann.


```
Ware 1 Bild ---- Ware 1 bezeichnung ---- Eingabefeld ( Stückzahl ) ----- ausgabe ( gesammt Warenwert )
Ware 2 Bild ---- Ware 2 bezeichnung ---- Eingabefeld ( Stückzahl ) ----- ausgabe ( gesammt Warenwert )
Ware 3 Bild ---- Ware 3 bezeichnung ---- Eingabefeld ( Stückzahl ) ----- ausgabe ( gesammt Warenwert )

------------------------------------------------ Eingabefeld (Eigener Gold bestand)

__________________________________ ausgabe Summe der Warenwerte incl. Goldbestand
```

Ich währe für ein script beispiel sehr dankbar.

Ich denke mal für den eingabe wert ist wohl ein input nötig soviel ist schonmal klar , aber wie bekomme ich das hin das er den eingegebenen wert Multipliziert und mit anderen teilen aus einer liste addiert und dann ausgibt.


----------



## Wildcard (30. Jan 2008)

Ich habe so das Gefühl das du eigentlich Java-Script meinst, was mit Java (dem Thema dieses Forums) herzlich wenig zu tun hat.


----------



## DJmension (30. Jan 2008)

kannst du mir eventuell sagen wo ich dann hilfe in der Sache erhallte ? wär mir auch sehr geholfen , ich hab schon gegoogelt und gesucht wie ein irrer aber wie mann merkt such ich wohl komplett in eine falsche richtung .


----------



## Wildcard (30. Jan 2008)

Ein Java-Script Forum vielleicht!?  :?
*verschieb*


----------

